# The Revenant (Movie)



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Man that is a GREAT movie. When I was around 11, I read the journal of Hugh Glass, a 1800's mountain man who got severely mauled by a bear, left for dead... yet somehow survived. Really interesting story, one of my favorite "mountain man" type books.

The Revenant is loosely based on that kernal of truth. 

Some of the scenes in this movie are incredibly stunning. A few places I wondered how on earth they actually managed to film some of it. Some fight / battle scenes take place over a 10-15 minute time span in a seemingly single take. Its amazing.

Honestly, I knew going into this it was "The Film" created just so Leonardo DeCaprio could finally get his academy award (he's never won). What he went through as an actor was truly impressive. It didn't detract from the story at all. The movie was gritty, riveting, captivating, authentic (as far as what these men went through back then... I mean think about it, if Indians are chasing you in snow, you walk up / down rivers to not leave tracks right?) and simply stunning visuals. 

Highly recommended if you like this style of movie. 


-DallanC


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I did not know much about the history behind the movie, but I enjoyed it as well.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

enjoyed the movie- knew the history and it was a kernal of truth but I enjoy the history even if they have to throw in something to make your wife sit there. I thought I certainly saw places I have been on the Snake in WY and find out none of it was filmed there.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I thought it was good as well.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Wife didn't want to watch it because of the R rating. Settled on the Hunger games this weekend. Is the R rating for language and violence or does it show some skin?


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

^^^^^ seriously?


----------



## Jesse123 (Jan 7, 2016)

if you don't want to see skin this isn't for you, there is lots of skin, but its usually bloody flesh or wounds from bear mailings and indian attacks. No Nudity though. Most likely Rated R for Language and Gore.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

I saw it on Saturday and had mixed feelings. The cinematography was amazing, especially considering the entire movie was filmed using only natural light and Leonardo DiCaprio did phenomenal. My only complaint was that if you've watched any of the trailers you've seen 90% of what makes the movie what it is. I've been looking forward to this movie for a while and it just didn't quite meet my expectations. Definitely a good movie that I would watch again but not a great movie that I would own. 

On another note, if you enjoy Quinton Tarantino's style, go see The Hateful Eight. VERY different than The Revenant but pure Tarantino gold. Best movie I've seen in a while.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Jesse123 said:


> No Nudity though.


Horse scene?

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

ARCHER11 said:


> On another note, if you enjoy Quinton Tarantino's style, go see The Hateful Eight. VERY different than The Revenant but pure Tarantino gold. Best movie I've seen in a while.


I like Quinton's style, enjoyed his other movies... HATED the Hateful 8. Well, ok to be honest I liked it up until the poison scene, movie sucked from there on out.

-DallanC


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Things definitely start getting ridiculous after that poison scene haha. 

There's something out there for everyone no doubt. I'm just glad we got a few more of these western type movies. Wish there were more!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Iron Bear said:


> ^^^^^ seriously?


Are you really questioning a man because his values are different from yours??


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Just got back from the theater. As stated above the cinematography was off the charts good. Having read most of what I can about Hugh Glass prior to this it was especially hard to separate the written stories versus the movie. I far prefer to read a book after the movie but it wasn't possible in the case for me. 

The movie itself is dark and cold as it should be. My wife had to wear a jacket just watching it in fact. The R rating for me is hard to really see other than the stark reality of what to place. There is some vulgarity but no worse than you hear out on the streets. Some people will have a hard time watching it just due to the storyline. It;s tough put a PG tag on something that happened like this without going completely away from what happened. 

For me it was good enough that I will see it again at some point. Leonardo was deserving of all of the hype.

As far as Hateful Eight goes......it is what one should expect from Tarantino. Over the top directing, incredible dialog and camera angles that make him famous. You either love it or you hate it and I loved it. If you have a weak stomach you probably want to pick something else. If there were something such as R+++ it would be well deserved.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

1971 movie: "Man in the Wilderness" was based off of the legend of Hugh Glass too.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I admit, I'm having a hard time deciding what my vote would be for the years "best picture". The Martian, The Revenant and Mad Max were all phenomenal, for different reasons.

-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Dallan used the word "kernal" in a movie review.......what a computer geek!:mrgreen:-----SS


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

DallanC said:


> I admit, I'm having a hard time deciding what my vote would be for the years "best picture". The Martian, The Revenant and Mad Max were all phenomenal, for different reasons.
> 
> -DallanC


I am as well Dallan. All three are deserving of awards. I was very suprised how entertained I was by The Martian given the fact that much of the storyline could have been predicted prior to sitting down. Mad Max was just a WOW experience all around and not the type of movie I go out of my way to even see .


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

That bear attack....holy crap that felt realistic! I really can't think of a similar scene in a movie that felt so real....SPOILERS HERE also I'm not a touchy-feely guy but the scene where the bird flies out of his dead wife's chest, and then he crawls over to and finds his dead son, actually brought a tear to my eye....it is a unique and awesome movie!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I don't generally go to movies, might have to make an exception on this one.


----------

